# Cant be registered?



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all, so I have been contemplating getting another GSD puppy, my GSD Penny is now 12 and a half weeks old and she tries deperately to play with my mothers dogs which I wont allow because they are old (16 and 14) and are aggressive so I keep them apart. She loves playing with my neighbors boxer but we only get together once every week, and I think she needs a playmate and I wouldnt mind another GSD pup as I planned on getting another one once Penny was a about a year anyway. 

Anywho, I was looking at some really nice looking pups, mother is on site and the father can be seen, my only concern is that the breeder is telling me that these puppies cannot be CKC or AKC registered as the father is AKC and the mother is CKC and because they are from two separate KC's they cannot be registered... Is this true? Or is she just trying to get away with selling me a pup that is not able to be registered?


----------



## pariahdogs (Jan 24, 2013)

Two puppies is a huge amount of work. You have much more than double the work as you have to make sure to do training separate, socialization separate, etc. You have double the housetraining, double the vet bills, double everything. 

CKC as in Continental Kennel Club or Canadian Kennel Club? Are either parents titled? Health tested? I only ask because papers from the Continental Kennel Club aren't worth the ink they're printed with. The only two recommended registries in the US are AKC and UKC, and even then neither of those are a guarantee of health or mental soundness. 

I would suggest you just enroll in some puppy classes with Penny, find a puppy play group and take this opportunity to socialized, socialize, socialize. Concentrate on laying down a good foundation for her while she is young and easily influenced then maybe a few months down the line think about adding in another dog or puppy from a good breeder.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very mauch agree with Paraihdogs. Two puppies is a lot of work and really your puppy does not really have to have a doggy playmate. 

There is a way to register a Canadian dog with the AKC but I understand it is complicated. There are some breeders here in the states that sell dogs in Canada and vice versa. The buyers are able to register the pups. 

I really would start training with Penny, cement your bond with her first and then consider a another pup in another year or two.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for your advice guys, I guess I will wait till she is older and fully trained first. She is fully house broken and she knows on command sit, lay, off, out, and come, she is very smart I just thought maybe she might need a friend. But I will wait.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Is there a training centre nearby which offers puppy playtime? Or any friends with healthy stable dogs that you can set up play dates with?

Delgado is a social butterfly, but Jazzy refuses to play with him. Thankfully he gets along great with my parents labradoodle so I go there once a week and they run like hooligans for several hours. They have a blast 

They don't need friends 24/7 to be happy .


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I would pass, I know there's not a ton of breeders in our area but there are some very very good ones that will provide you with what you're looking for and CKC papers. That sounds a little shady to me. 

I thought I wanted another pup when Gaia was 4 months looking back if I had gotten one that would have been a very selfish move on my part and very unfair to her, yes she would have love having a playmate but her training and socialization would have suffered, there's no way I would have been able to put myself 110% into both of them. I'm the only friend Gaia needs, I want her to think I'm the best thing around and not blow me off because rolling around in the grass is more fun.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

If you are ready and financially able to handle two puppies I'm not against it. I don't understand all the dislike on here for multiple dogs.  I recently got a second young dog and it has been a blessing for my older dogs. The two younger ones play and play and the older dogs get more time and attention. Depends on what you are looking for with a dog and how experienced you are as an owner. The one piece of advice I'd like to add is maybe make sure your first puppy is at a level you want her to be. (i.e. is she potty trained? Does she sit, come, lay down and do the things you need her to do?) The new puppy is going to learn a lot by watching the older puppy so make sure she is where you want her to be with manners before you add a second one. Honestly I'd also wait until you are through the teething stage. One landshark is hard, two landsharks are :crazy:. You will be tearing your hair out. Ivan is just over a year and my new one, is an older puppy at 6 months or so.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Whether the dog can be registered by the AKC depends on what "CKC" refers to. If it is the Continental Kennel Club, then likely not unless you want to have the AKC do their pedigree research thing but I'm not sure how much that costs or how to get accepted. If CKC = Canadian Kennel Club, then the dog can most likely be AKC registered, but there will be some additional paperwork/cost/time involved.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Learned something new today

Quoted from section B of the registration forms for litters born inside Canada from the Canadian Kennel Club website regarding the sire of the litter

[URL]http://www.ckc.ca/en/Portals/0/pdf/ckc%20forms/registration/04-101-01-07.pdf[/URL]


_1. If the Sire is registered with The Canadian Kennel Club, _
​​​*ALL *_recorded_​
_owners at the date of service must sign this section of the Application_
_in ink._
_*2. If owned by a U.S. resident, the Sire *_​​

​*must be registered with The*​
*American Kennel Club in the name(s) of the person(s) certifying the*
*service to the Dam. The signature(s) of *​​

​*ALL U.S. recorded owners are*​
*required on this Application in ink. The completed Application *​​

​*must be*​
*forwarded by the breeder or stud dog owner to The American Kennel*
*Club for their certification.*
*3. A *​​

​*COPY of a Three Generation Pedigree of the Sire, issued by The*​
*American Kennel Club, must accompany this Application.*
_4. If the owner of the Sire is not a resident of eitherCanada or theUnited States,_
_an original Stud Service Certificate and a copy of the Three Generation_
_Pedigree issued by the recognized Foreign Stud Book are required. _​​

​*Under*​

*these circumstances, Section B of this Application does not have to be*​
*signed by the registered owner of the Sire if the signature of the stud*
*owner(s) is in ink on the Stud Service Certificate.*​_5. If the Owner/Lessee of the Sire refuses, fails or neglects to sign the_
_application without justifiable reason when requested, the Registration_
_Committee shall have the power to authorize registration in_
_accordance with Section 13 of CKC By-laws._​*Note:*
_In accordance with policy and Procedures a Litter is eligible for registration_
_if the Dam of the Litter was mated with two or more stud dogs. DNA_
_verification will be required. (See Section 28.8 of the By-laws.)_
_If all parties have an Electronic Registration Agreement on file with the CKC,_​
_this form can be transmitted electronically._​ 


So from what I understand there's no real difference between the male being registered with the AKC or CKC (American or Canadian Kennel Club), the paperwork is validated regardless.​ 
Chances are they bought a AKC male but without breeding rights and therefore the male cannot validated by the AKC as the proper paperwork isn't filled out between the owner and breeder​ 
Either way I'd walk away, this is not a breeder to be trusted​


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

If by CKC, you mean Canadian Kennel Club, the progeny can be registered just fine with AKC or CKC. Take the following breeding as an example: Ulf vom Drache Feld Xbox is CKC Canadian registered and Calalily is AKC reg - progeny Ulf is AKC registered. Same goes if you use a German stud SV registered and female is AKC registered, you can still register pups with AKC just fine.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't get another pup before Penny is solid on off leash obedience, has good impulse control and you are bored with "just" one Shepherd


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Don't get another pup before Penny is solid on off leash obedience, has good impulse control and you are bored with "just" one Shepherd


 I'd never have another dog.  I don't know any pet dogs who are solid on or off leash obedience. I'm happy if they get the basics sit, down, 
come, and no jumps.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> I'd never have another dog.  I don't know any pet dogs who are solid on or off leash obedience. I'm happy if they get the basics sit, down,
> come, and no jumps.


You seriously dont know any "pet" dogs that are solid on their obedience? Wow I feel sorry for you lol My last GSD was solid on everything, sit, down, stay, come, sit stay, down stay, stay from a distance, stay with me out of sight, off, out... and of course all her tricks like sit pretty, roll over, play dead, bow, hold (things on top of her snout and head), limp, give me 5 left and right, give me 10! 

Penny I am sure will have the same obedience as my Diesel did. Just the basics and not being solid on everything is NOT good enough for me. If you know what you are doing when you are training you should have no issues


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Don't get another pup before Penny is solid on off leash obedience, has good impulse control and you are bored with "just" one Shepherd


What does having to be trained off leash have to do with getting another dog? While I agree that the OP should wait until the pup is older, off leash training has nothing to do with it. I have three dogs that are never off leash and that won't stop me from getting a fourth. Off leash is just not that important to me..recall yes, but not just off leash for the sake of off leash.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mandiah89 said:


> You seriously dont know any "pet" dogs that are solid on their obedience? Wow I feel sorry for you lol My last GSD was solid on everything, sit, down, stay, come, sit stay, down stay, stay from a distance, stay with me out of sight, off, out... and of course all her tricks like sit pretty, roll over, play dead, bow, hold (things on top of her snout and head), limp, give me 5 left and right, give me 10!


My dogs know all of this and are solid in obedience, but I would NEVER have them off leash, it only takes one mistake for a tragic accident. Off leash training is not that important for those of us that have pet dogs and have no intention of them being off leash.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

mandiah89 said:


> You seriously dont know any "pet" dogs that are solid on their obedience? Wow I feel sorry for you lol My last GSD was solid on everything, sit, down, stay, come, sit stay, down stay, stay from a distance, stay with me out of sight, off, out... and of course all her tricks like sit pretty, roll over, play dead, bow, hold (things on top of her snout and head), limp, give me 5 left and right, give me 10!
> 
> Penny I am sure will have the same obedience as my Diesel did. Just the basics and not being solid on everything is NOT good enough for me. If you know what you are doing when you are training you should have no issues


Don't feel sorry for me, I did 4-H obedience and agility with my kids for a long time and really I don't know anyone who's pet dog was solid, unless your idea and my idea of solid are very different. My pet dogs stay at home or are on a leash. There is no way I would trust my high prey drive shepherds not to go chasing after a rabbit or something.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

llombardo said:


> My dogs know all of this and are solid in obedience, but I would NEVER have them off leash, it only takes one mistake for a tragic accident. Off leash training is not that important for those of us that have pet dogs and have no intention of them being off leash.



I know very well what can happen with one mistake, that is how my precious GSD Diesel got killed, she was 2 years and 8 months old, she had NEVER disobeyed my recall and the first and only time she didnt, she ended up being hit by a truck and was killed, November 5th 2012. I was only stating about all of the commands, and that I could never imagine any of my dogs not dropping whatever they are doing and do what I say. But yes to me a solid recall is very important, as Diesel was just going into SAR training.

My new GSD puppy will be going into Schutzhund, so again a solid recall is important, but I still think that even "pet" dogs (which mine are still pets)should be able to drop what they are doing and obey no matter what the command is.


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> If you are ready and financially able to handle two puppies I'm not against it. I don't understand all the dislike on here for multiple dogs.  I recently got a second young dog and it has been a blessing for my older dogs. The two younger ones play and play and the older dogs get more time and attention. Depends on what you are looking for with a dog and how experienced you are as an owner. The one piece of advice I'd like to add is maybe make sure your first puppy is at a level you want her to be. (i.e. is she potty trained? Does she sit, come, lay down and do the things you need her to do?) The new puppy is going to learn a lot by watching the older puppy so make sure she is where you want her to be with manners before you add a second one. Honestly I'd also wait until you are through the teething stage. One landshark is hard, two landsharks are :crazy:. You will be tearing your hair out. Ivan is just over a year and my new one, is an older puppy at 6 months or so.


This. I think if your up to it to go for it. IMO, all animals need a like kind to be around. Dogs need a playmate or buddy. they are pack animals. You are the established _leader and your pup will respect that_ but you cant be with the pup 24/7. My Lab shadow (rip) was a "single" dog for his first 8 years because i didnt have a yard for him to have a buddy. I finally bought a house with a good size yard. As soon as I could afford to get it fenced, I got him a buddy. One of the best things I could have ever done for shadow.


----------

